# Cleveland, Ohio 2 inch trigger



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Guys, I am new to snow plowing this year, I have a chance to put a bid on condo complex. I know how much I am going to charge them per push, but this is a seasonal contract, my question is approximately how many times would you say I would have to go out on a 2 inch trigger? Thanks for any input..


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 3, 2005)

FREDSKI said:


> my question is approximately how many times would you say I would have to go out on a 2 inch trigger? Thanks for any input..


Looks like the average snowfall for your area is 55" per year. I would base the bid on 60" and go with 30 pushes.

You can use this link to see weather info for your areahttp://www.weatherbase.com/weather/city.php3?c=US&s=OH&refer=

Paul


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

condo's are tough, people always comming and going, tons of foot traffic, lots of little nooks or islands. make sure you include a PITA fee. I know they can be good money, but on the flip side what should take you 2 hours ends up more like 4 plus you still have to come back for clean-ups. 

I plowed 31 times with a 2" commercial trigger last year, but only 11 for the 3" residentials.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

It all depends on where it is. I get less snow here in Mentor vrs Mayfield where is seems like they get dumped on. I ave 13 pushes with a 2 inch trigger.....Rob


----------



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

we go by 15 pushes in parma


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Robhollar said:


> It all depends on where it is. I get less snow here in Mentor vrs Mayfield where is seems like they get dumped on. I ave 13 pushes with a 2 inch trigger.....Rob


I agree it all depends on what part of Clevland you are in.Some parts get a lot more Lake Effect then others.


----------

